
US Senate moves to criminalize non-disclosure of cryptocurrency holdings - michwill
https://cointelegraph.com/news/us-senate-moves-to-criminalize-non-disclosure-of-cryptocurrency-ownership
======
michwill
What's even more surprising is the position of Coinbase:

"Given how useful it is for criminals to have financial accounts that are
seemingly unconnected to them, I view this feature of the legislation as an
important next step in the fight against global money laundering."

Ms. Kathryn Haun Rodriguez of Coinbase

